# Microsoft gets competition



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Governments around the world, afraid that Microsoft has become too powerful in critical software markets, have begun working to ensure an alternative.

"All we're looking for is a level playing field competitively," said Peter Houston, a senior strategy executive in Microsoft's Windows group.

(Illegally stifling choice, of course, was precisely what the federal courts in the long-running antitrust case ruled that Microsoft did in the market for personal computer software.)

Free global competition article


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Competition is a good thing! 

Especially with Microsoft...


----------

